# My Bezzy Mate



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

Bruce you came into my life when I was only 3 weeks old we grew up together we played together we did everything together you never left my side and waited for me at the front door for me coming home from school you chased that nasty dog that tried to get me when I was 12 and I miss you so very much I think about you every day and will never forget you you truly were one in a million and my best friend...I wish you were still here with me but you will always be in my heart XXXXXXXXX Love you forever & a day


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

thank you so much for your thoughts & hugs


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this :hug:


----------

